# Smyrna, Ga. Bottle Show cancelled



## sandchip

The Smyrna (Atlanta) show has been cancelled, not on part of the club, but by the hosting facility due to none other than COVID. They are looking for another facility, but this will take time. This was to be their 50th anniversary show, so it's a big disappointment. I'll let everyone know as information on a new date and facility becomes available.


----------

